# IBS, dizziness, B-12



## LillyLin

First not sure if I have IBS or not. I have been looking for information on what is going on with my body. But a B-12 post caught my eye. I have always had a sensitive stomach. Back in Feb I got a bout of vertigo after eating. I have a chronic inner ear problem and get vertigo. I have always felt though what I eat affects my vertigo. Since Feb I have lost almost 30 pounds. Now I can only eat things like mashed potatos, baked chicken nothing fried, spicy, salty, sugary. I was told a couple years ago I have pernious anemia from low B-12 (300) and a test that checks for it in your blood. It might have been a type of anitbody test. I have never taken any of the meds like prilosec because I had read it makes some people dizzy. I do have a lot of painful gas that gets in my side but mainly if I eat to feel full I will have terrible nauseoousness especially a few hours later or the next day. I use to have D all the time but not so much right now I believe from eating much less food. My mom also has pernious anemia but has been on a med like prilosec for a long time. She had the blood work though that showed she has the antibody for pernious anemia. I am wondering if they tested everyone with IBS for the pernious antibody if all wouldn't have that makes me wonder if IBS is actually coming from an autoimmune problem instead of IBS causing the perinious anemia. I was getting shots but have been so sich haven't left my house much. I would love to know if anyone else gets true vertigo in relation to their IBS. I have more difficulty really with throwing up than I do D right now. Once I throw up the vertigo seems better. I will get some testing soon on my stomach doctor want to do an MRI first but having trouble tolerating the test and contrast have tried to get the MRI done. Lin[quote name='Linjean'


----------



## Gyps

I too have inner ear problems and suffer the dizziness often. Mine is brought on if I smell strong fumes, perfumes, gasoline, cleaning solutions, things like that. The ENT just said I have very sensitive inner ears. As for the B-12. My level is fine. I usually take a B12 shot with a hormone included in it about every 3 months though because of feeling worn out and that run down feeling. My B12 and folate level was checked with a blood test sent off. It will show pernicious anemia.I never thought about any relation between the dizziness and my IBS or my gastroparesis. You may need to have the gall bladder and stomach emptying test run. Having loss of movement (gastroparesis) of the stomach and gall bladder will cause the fullness, bloating, and reflux, nausea vomiting. 2 different times before mine was diagnosed I lost 45 lbs from either vomiting or diarrhea...nothing stayed down even though I ate anyway or food went straight thru me. I also don't tolerate milk products. Over time I have found that I can eat some cheeses but never can eat cream cheese.....it just will not digest and gives me severe stomach cramping.you may try to eat smaller amounts several times a day rather than just a regular meal until your system settles back down. I do that even now. I don't eat mornings, eat light at lunch, then eat pasta and meat but not much at night time. I live on coke colas though....my one vice!!Good Luck to you though


----------



## LillyLin

Hey Gyps, thanks for replying. I haven't heard of a stomach emptying test. I am really desparate to find out what exactly is happening. I can't tolerate smell either but the dizziness comes on from other things. Its good you can get shots to feel better hopefully in time I will find what I need. take care Lin


Gyps said:


> I too have inner ear problems and suffer the dizziness often. Mine is brought on if I smell strong fumes, perfumes, gasoline, cleaning solutions, things like that. The ENT just said I have very sensitive inner ears. As for the B-12. My level is fine. I usually take a B12 shot with a hormone included in it about every 3 months though because of feeling worn out and that run down feeling. My B12 and folate level was checked with a blood test sent off. It will show pernicious anemia.I never thought about any relation between the dizziness and my IBS or my gastroparesis. You may need to have the gall bladder and stomach emptying test run. Having loss of movement (gastroparesis) of the stomach and gall bladder will cause the fullness, bloating, and reflux, nausea vomiting. 2 different times before mine was diagnosed I lost 45 lbs from either vomiting or diarrhea...nothing stayed down even though I ate anyway or food went straight thru me. I also don't tolerate milk products. Over time I have found that I can eat some cheeses but never can eat cream cheese.....it just will not digest and gives me severe stomach cramping.you may try to eat smaller amounts several times a day rather than just a regular meal until your system settles back down. I do that even now. I don't eat mornings, eat light at lunch, then eat pasta and meat but not much at night time. I live on coke colas though....my one vice!!Good Luck to you though


----------



## labgerms

I also have ibs and dizziness and inner ear problems....i guess. i get dizziness with a full feeling in my stomach and a need to either have a bowel movement or pass gas. i also get dizzy though when i have a pressurized feeling in my ears or when air passes by my ears...it's so crazy. nobody else has a clue as to what i'm talking about. glad to hear other people are like me and i'm not the only one.


----------



## madge

Add me to the list of those having ibs, inner ear problems, ringing ears and sometimes dizziness. Just opening or closing the car windows can cause my ears to plug up and I'll have a sense of pressure in my ears. The dizziness part has become less troublesome, though, over the last few years.


labgerms said:


> I also have ibs and dizziness and inner ear problems....i guess. i get dizziness with a full feeling in my stomach and a need to either have a bowel movement or pass gas. i also get dizzy though when i have a pressurized feeling in my ears or when air passes by my ears...it's so crazy. nobody else has a clue as to what i'm talking about. glad to hear other people are like me and i'm not the only one.


----------

